# Miss International Queen Tiffany's 2009



## kalpattaya (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Expats,

I decided to film and share this year Miss International Queen Tiffany's on internet.

You can take a look at the videos at youtube:





 - part 1





 - part 2



In the next couple of days, I will edit the rest of the videos and upload.

Cheers

Kal


----------



## kalpattaya (Apr 14, 2009)

Here we go with Part 3


----------

